# A hunt I will cherish for life



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

This morning December 6 2018
My father has been on hospice for two weeks (90 years old) he has lived a great life. My brothers and sister have been taking turns being with him 24 hours a day for the last few days, last night when I was leaving him I told him I was gonna gonna hunt tomorrow morning and shoot him a big buck! He couldnâ€™t talk but I know what he was thinking.
We are here in Weimer Texas at the home farm that he has built for us to enjoy.
This morning I had a few deer I could make out before daylight, it started getting light and I could tell that the buck was chasing a doe,so I started videoing the chase something told me to put the camera down when I saw it was a nice buck. Well I did that and the deer ran into the woods. Oh well 
Seconds later I look out and the buck is standing in the middle of the pasture.
I threw up the RPR 6.5 Creadmore and let him have it. When I walked out to the buck I took this picture and sent it to all my buddyâ€™s and saidâ€

This buck Is a tribute to my Dad, heâ€™s not doing good and donâ€™t know if he will make it to the weekend. 
A few minutes later my brother that was staying with my dad called me 
He said he showed the picture to Dad and five minutes later he passed away 
Iâ€™m gonna miss ya dad 
I had to go right then to the nursing home so I gutted it and left, unfortunately I messed the cap up for a shoulder mount but can always get another. I called a neighbor friend and he went over and cut the deer up for me, there really are great people in this World!
Thank you Butch 
RIP
Tell mom help and I love her


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Beautiful deer and story bud thank you for sharing such an honorable way to remember your Dad.Prayers sent for comfort.


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

That's the shot heard around the world right there..

Good sotry man, sorry to hear about dad. On the bright side, he took his last 5 minutes thinking about how proud he is of you.


----------



## Hunter.S.Tomson (Aug 15, 2018)

Epic man, that's what its all about...memories


----------



## old 37 (Nov 30, 2014)

Fantastic and you were able to give your Dad one last gift.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Great story and my sincere condolences....


----------



## Bill C (May 23, 2004)

What a great story. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

Awesome deer. Sorry to hear about your dad passing. Prayers for your family, may your dad RIP.


----------



## AWLTX18 (Oct 4, 2018)

Great story Dad! Canâ€™t wait to see that deer on the wall and remember the story for many years!!! Grandpa is proud! Hope you didnâ€™t waste any meat by shooting it in the head like grandpa would have! Just kidding! Love you!


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

BretE said:


> Great story and my sincere condolences....


Wow, x2


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your dad. What a story and one I will never forget after reading it. Thanks for taking the time to share it.


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

Thank you for sharing this story, that is a really a great feeling knowing that you shared that buck with your father before he left.

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

Deepest condolences.


----------



## dlbpjb (Oct 9, 2009)

Agreed, with what has been said, deepest condolences from my family to yours.


----------



## grand poobah (Nov 6, 2007)

*NICE*

Great story, it made me reflect on hunting with my Dad. Prayers sent


----------



## 82dodge (Jun 21, 2016)

grand poobah said:


> Great story, it made me reflect on hunting with my Dad. Prayers sent


X2


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

Great story, I miss hunting with my Dad as well.


----------



## JReich (Feb 10, 2015)

Touching story all the way around. I think you know that your Dad went out full of pride and happy for you. Great deer too. Condolences to you and your family. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Great post - Thanks for Sharing. Your going to miss him. The 1st year is always the hardest.


----------



## Hayniedude24 (Jun 15, 2016)

Wonderful read bud. May your Pops Rest In Peace.


----------



## wycwby (May 19, 2012)

Prayers sent during this time of sadness. And a hunt you will never forget.


----------



## rainbowrunner (Dec 31, 2005)

What an awesome story. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Sauce (Jan 30, 2010)

Incredible story...prayers to you and your family sir...May your Father rest easy.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Sorry that I missed this and I'm sorry that you lost your Dad.

TH


----------



## Cajun Raider (Jun 15, 2008)

Great story, sad end. God bless in time of sorrow.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

grand poobah said:


> Great story, it made me reflect on hunting with my Dad. Prayers sent


For sure, same memories for me. My sincere condolences to you and your family.


----------



## sundownbrown (May 10, 2009)

What a way to go, your father is looking down and smiling.


----------



## clouser (Jun 14, 2006)

It's like he KNEW you were going to shoot a nice buck, and he waited until you sent confirmation.


I pray for healing for your family. I know how hard it is on everyone to lose the patriarch of the family.


----------



## txdougman (Jul 12, 2005)

It's truly amazing how things pan out. Enjoyed this read, thanks. My sympathy to you & your family.


----------



## lep1979 (Jul 11, 2012)

AirbornXpress said:


> This morning December 6 2018
> My father has been on hospice for two weeks (90 years old) he has lived a great life. My brothers and sister have been taking turns being with him 24 hours a day for the last few days, last night when I was leaving him I told him I was gonna gonna hunt tomorrow morning and shoot him a big buck! He couldnâ€™t talk but I know what he was thinking.
> We are here in Weimer Texas at the home farm that he has built for us to enjoy.
> This morning I had a few deer I could make out before daylight, it started getting light and I could tell that the buck was chasing a doe,so I started videoing the chase something told me to put the camera down when I saw it was a nice buck. Well I did that and the deer ran into the woods. Oh well
> ...


Amazing story and sorry for your loss. My dad passed away this year and its been tough hunting without him. Awesome buck and i am sure that buck was sent from God to guide your dad to the afterlife.


----------



## ROCKSPRINGS HUNTER (Dec 14, 2008)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

May you Dad Rest In Peace. May you and your family find comfort in each other and provide comfort for each other in this difficult time. God bless.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WildCard07 (Jul 15, 2012)

Great deer. My condolences for the loss of your father. Prayers to you and your family.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

I'm sorry about the loss of your father. Congrats on the buck and a great story!


----------



## cmm0418 (Sep 14, 2018)

No words can address your feelings, brother! No matter how hard we try to relate. I hope you can only take refuge in knowing there’s another guardian angel watching over your family. God bless you, my friend! And Merry Christmas!


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

dk2429 said:


> That's the shot heard around the world right there..
> 
> Good sotry man, sorry to hear about dad. On the bright side, he took his last 5 minutes thinking about how proud he is of you.


My thoughts exactly, yes sir.


----------



## Blue.dog (May 8, 2005)

My dad passed away in 1997 at 98
years old. He taught me to hunt 
and hunting safety. I still miss him. 
We lived in North Louisiana and we hunted rabbits 
and squirrels. I took him to my lease in Camp Wood
and he shot a really nice buck. He was proud. 
You did good with your deer. You did better 
by sending him your picture. 

I am sure he passed as a happy camper knowing that
He taught you to hunt and that you really scored 
on a trophy buck.


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

Thatâ€™s a great deer and story sorry for your loss praying for you and your family and God Speed!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

